# Need help replicating finish



## Ccastille86 (Mar 19, 2016)

Need help... Customer wants the same finish as the picture shows and I cannot find the process or roller to replicate.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

I'd have to say a professional would know what to say to there customer.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Try crumpled up newspaper.


----------



## Ccastille86 (Mar 19, 2016)

I will try the newspaper method and see where that goes. 

Any idea what roller may have been used?


----------



## Ccastille86 (Mar 19, 2016)

Mudstar I'm not sure what you are referring to.


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

Ccastille86 said:


> I will try the newspaper method and see where that goes.
> 
> Any idea what roller may have been used?


Hes saying you should not have taken that particular job


----------



## Mrdrywall (Jun 21, 2012)

Looks like a really thin mud rolled with a thick nap roller. Then covered with visqueen untill its tacked up then many coats of paint over the years has washed it out.


----------

